# Carrot and sweed hash browns



## megga (Jan 27, 2013)

Made breki this morning, i decided not to go without, so grated carrot and sweed, salt peper and a few herbs, and i had my own hash browns. These were extreamly nice, but they did not want to stay together. So any advice on a binding food?? i have thought about egg white, but your thoughts??
I would like to make quite a few to freeze so i can just get one or two as and when.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd try beaten egg to bind, then bake them in the oven before freezing.  Do bear in mind that I have a tendency to make it up as I go along!


----------



## megga (Jan 27, 2013)

.  Do bear in mind that I have a tendency to make it up as I go along![/QUOTE]

Same as me, a bit of Jamie Oliver and i am in the kitchen chucking everything in a mixing bowl (90%) turns out to be not fit for the dog lol


----------



## megga (Jan 28, 2013)

Well i made some for dinner and used egg to bind them, they tasted very good


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 28, 2013)

Eggs-ellent! (Sorry, couldn't resist.)

I might try this, but would have to find an alternative to swede.  It's among the few things I truly dislike.  Any ideas peeps?  Maybe... um... cauliflower?


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 28, 2013)

What about sweet potato? I do those often and really like them. They don't play havoc with my numbers either.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 28, 2013)

megga said:


> Made breki this morning, i decided not to go without, so grated carrot and sweed, salt peper and a few herbs, and i had my own hash browns. These were extreamly nice, but they did not want to stay together. So any advice on a binding food?? i have thought about egg white, but your thoughts??
> I would like to make quite a few to freeze so i can just get one or two as and when.



Did you squeeze all the water out of the swedes/carrots?  When you make potato rosti you have to squeeze the water out in a tea towel or it doesn't fry properly, could be the problem.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Even with the egg it's hard to imagine how they'd stay in shape, sunday roast isn't a sunday roast without carrot & sweed mash.


----------



## megga (Jan 28, 2013)

Just squeezed the moister out by hand. Once i mixed it all together i used a spoon to push and squeeze the mixture into a biscuit cutter (this gave it shape and helped compact it together.) Stayed in one piece and all good


----------

